# Info and care sheet about Barylestis spp.



## Treebeard (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking around various information about this beauty Sparassidae... but I found little.

could you help me?
is a spider from Cameroon...
it's arboreal? temperature, humidity ...housing?

regards


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 4, 2013)

none of you have experience?


----------



## Michiel (Jul 4, 2013)

Peter GRabowitz from Germany is selling these, maybe you can contact him through www.polyped.de??


----------



## Ciphor (Jul 6, 2013)

Treebeard said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking around various information about this beauty Sparassidae... but I found little.
> 
> could you help me?
> ...


Hello-

_Barylestis_ is a central and west African genus, living in the jungles along that region, with 1 species ranging to Sudan. 

Spiders in the family Sparassidae are arboreal, and spend almost their whole lives in and around trees. This spider just needs 70-80 temp/humidity and will be fine.

If you find out the species here is some more stuff that might help you make it an ideal home

http://research.amnh.org/oonopidae/catalog/names.php?id=44452&v=1
http://www.central-african-republic.climatemps.com/


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 20, 2013)

I have Barylestis sp. from Cameroon, 3rd Generation inbreed, temp 20-28°C, humid.aprox60%
.
.
.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Avicularia Kael (May 11, 2019)

I have a Barylestis blaisei. Any tips?


----------



## SonsofArachne (May 12, 2019)

I have Barylestis scutatus. Care is pretty much the same as for Hetropoda, arboreal setup, moist sub, etc. This species is very bolty  so watch opening the enclosure. Also there are reports that their venom is medically significant, while I've seen no actual proof this true I would be cautious to be on the safe side. Started mine on pin head roaches as it was decent sized sling - they are aggressive eaters and grow fast.


----------

